# Sticking Legs Out???



## catlina (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm a new hedgie owner here. My new little girl Kate Quiddleton is very social. She doesn't ball up much when I hold her (yay!), but sometimes when I move her she will have one of her legs stretched out and won't always put it back under her right away. She walks fine and I can tell when she is about to start walking when she does move her legs to be under her. Is that normal for them to not care about leg placement? 

I definitely don't think it's broken. They look perfectly normal. Just sometime sits with them out and looking really funny.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

This is normal. It means she's relaxed.


----------



## catlina (Feb 6, 2017)

Katten said:


> This is normal. It means she's relaxed.


Oh yay! Relaxed hedgehogs are good. Thank you!

She is so sweet I just had to make sure she was okay


----------

